# Ugritone Kvlt Drums 2 - My video review



## alessandroarzilli (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey what's up everyone!
I'd like to share with you my latest video review of the Kvlt Drums 2 by UGRITONE!
I think it's got great true sounds and very authentic samples, though you can obviously tweak the settings to get a more compressed transient!


I'm neither sponsored, nor endorsed by any company.
I'm just a metalhead who likes making gear reviews and sharing knowledge with the community.


----------



## pastanator (Nov 30, 2019)

can you explain how you routed these in reaper? (im just assuming you did, havent finished the video yet) i bought their riot hardcore drumkit when it was on sale for five dollars the other week and couldnt figure it out


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 1, 2019)

Is this supposed to be like an alternative to SSD or SD2? Is there automation or grooves, or do you have to write all from scratch?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 1, 2019)

Dammit
I kinda wanna buy the Tier 1 bundle
Anyone else Use THE NORTHERN ARTILLERY or KVLT?
not a bad price for all the midi too


----------



## MrWulf (Dec 3, 2019)

I've used both. They are decent. For the most part you get the samples + samplers and that's it. It is very bare-boney and dont have the bell and whistle of superior drummer or GGD BUT it do the job well for its price and its preset are pretty good. Their MIDI packs are compatible right away and has a decent amount of grooves for you to explore and write your songs by. It is an invaluable piece of my toolkit.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 3, 2019)

I see what you mean......your right
They do good work
I’m surprised no one else has mentioned them before, unless I missed it

Really good VST bundle


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Dec 7, 2019)

pastanator said:


> can you explain how you routed these in reaper? (im just assuming you did, havent finished the video yet) i bought their riot hardcore drumkit when it was on sale for five dollars the other week and couldnt figure it out


I didn't route this drum vst in multichannel mode using Reaper for this demo, since it's already very well panned and distributed IMHO, however when you click on each part of the kit you can find the Routing tab, though! It comes with 16 output channels to your audio editor for maximum mixing versatility.



Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Is this supposed to be like an alternative to SSD or SD2? Is there automation or grooves, or do you have to write all from scratch?


I'm not completely sure to call this an alternative to SSD... but it's definitely got great drum tones and samples. You might need to tweak the EQs and microphones levels a bit, though. It Includes a Black Metal MIDI Groove Library.



MrWulf said:


> I've used both. They are decent. For the most part you get the samples + samplers and that's it. It is very bare-boney and dont have the bell and whistle of superior drummer or GGD BUT it do the job well for its price and its preset are pretty good. Their MIDI packs are compatible right away and has a decent amount of grooves for you to explore and write your songs by. It is an invaluable piece of my toolkit.


I only had the chance to try myself the Kvlt Drums 2, not the northern artillery! However it felt very good in the mix, obviously it won't give you the modern ultra-tight and compressed djent tone, but the samples sound very authentic and good!


----------

